# Aide iPhone acheté sur Leboncoin



## DidiDad (12 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour, j'aurais besoin de votre aide, je vais faire simple : 
J'ai acheté il y a maintenant 3 semaines un Iphone 6S sur Leboncoin.
Tout marché pour le mieux jusqu'à que l'Iphone me signale "AUCUN SERVICE",
j'ai appelé partout ,Bouygues Telecom m'ont dit que le téléphone était blacklisté et qu'ils ne pouvaient  rien faire car le téléphone n'a pas été acheté chez eux.

Le Monsieur m'a aussi fournit un duplicata de la facture du magasin Apple.

Je ne sais pas quoi faire car j'ai dépensé 320 euros pour cet Iphone ( ce qui est beaucoup pour moi)
J'ai RDV demain au Apple Store du marché Saint Germain à Paris.
Si quelqu’un aurait une solution par rapport à mon sujet ..
Je sais que c'est bête d'acheter en occasion mais bon j'ai tenté !!
Merci , Cordialement , Dylan.


----------



## DidiDad (12 Octobre 2017)

Je suis très déboussolé avec tout ça , j'ai vraiment peur qu'il m'ait arnaqué.
Ce que je trouve très bizarre c'est que Bouygues peut me dire si l'Iphone est blacklisté alors que normalement ce même mobile n' appartient à aucun opérateur ( car acheté chez Apple, d'après la facture)
Après avoir eu le Monsieur de chez APPLE il me dit que dans leurs base de données le téléphone n'a rien de marquant. Et que cela l'étonne qu'il soit BlackListé. Je suis les messages à venir. Merci


----------



## daffyb (12 Octobre 2017)

sur la facture y a t il un numero de serie ou IMEI


----------



## DidiDad (12 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour , il y a bien les deux sur la facture.


----------



## daffyb (12 Octobre 2017)

DidiDad a dit:


> Bonjour , il y a bien les deux sur la facture.


Et est-ce les mêmes que dans/sur le téléphone ?


----------



## DidiDad (12 Octobre 2017)

Oui , c'est exactement les mêmes.


----------



## Gwen (12 Octobre 2017)

Blacklisté, à mon avis ça veut dire qu'il a été déclaré perdu ou volé. Du coup, personne ne peut l'utiliser sur un réseau français. Étrange du coup, vu que tu as la facture, peut être une fausse.


----------



## daffyb (12 Octobre 2017)

donc tu peux (r)appeler Apple et leur demander, si la facture que tu as est authentique.
Nom acheter, EMIE, Serial number.


----------



## DidiDad (12 Octobre 2017)

J'ai donné le numéro IMEI il n'a rien trouvé d'anormal donc oui à mon avis tout est bon.
Le numéro IMEI commence par 35.
Juste Bouygues Telecom m'a dit qu'il était BlackListé donc je ne comprends pas.
Je vais voir avec eux pour voir les possibilités.
Et il y a l'adresse mail du Monsieur sur la facture. J'ai envoyé un mail.


----------



## daffyb (12 Octobre 2017)

DidiDad a dit:


> Juste Bouygues Telecom m'a dit qu'il était BlackListé


Par qui. Il te faut cette info.


----------



## DidiDad (12 Octobre 2017)

Comment pourrais-je savoir cette info ? c'est ça la question.


----------



## daffyb (12 Octobre 2017)

un peu de lecture 
https://drfone.wondershare.com/fr/imei/imei-blacklist-check.html


----------



## DidiDad (12 Octobre 2017)

Je suis en train de faire la recherche du black listage . C’est normal que ça prenne beaucoup de temps ? Merci .
Si le téléphone est vraiment Black liste que faire ? ..


----------



## daffyb (12 Octobre 2017)

DidiDad a dit:


> Je suis en train de faire la recherche du black listage . C’est normal que ça prenne beaucoup de temps ? Merci .
> Si le téléphone est vraiment Black liste que faire ? ..


non c'est quasi instantané. Il ne faut pas oublier de cocher je ne suis pas un robot 
pour les iPhones tu as une page dédiée :
http://www.imeipro.info/check_imei_iphone.html


----------



## Membre supprimé 1130801 (12 Octobre 2017)

Salut, si il était blacklisté Apple le verrai, enfin je pense . C'est peut être tous simplement une panne. Dans le cas où il serait vraiment déclaré volé, porte plainte.


----------



## Geekdu59 (13 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,

Arnaque à l'assurance : l'iphone a pu être déclaré volé par son ancien propriétaire dans ce but. Cette pratique très lucrative est malheureusement de plus en plus fréquente. D'où la nécessité sur la vente d'occasion d'établir un certificat de cession, la facture ne pouvant être suffisante.


----------



## DidiDad (13 Octobre 2017)

Très bien , merci
Mais avez vous une idée de comment je pourrais procéder ? Sachant que j’ai rdv chez Apple tout à l’heure .
Je ne sais pas quoi dire appart la vériter.
Si quelqu’un a une idée ...
Je serais ravi


----------



## DidiDad (13 Octobre 2017)

cab9900 a dit:


> Salut, si il était blacklisté Apple le verrai, enfin je pense . C'est peut être tous simplement une panne. Dans le cas où il serait vraiment déclaré volé, porte plainte.


Bonjour , c’est ce que je me suis dis .. je trouve cette histoire très bizarre..
J’ai quoi à gagner si je porte plainte ? Il vont récupérer le téléphone et après j’aurais dépensé des sous pour rien .. mais ce qui est encore plus bizarre c’est qu’Apple ne trouve rien de suspect . D’après l’appelle téléphone eu .
Cordialement ,
Dylan


----------



## daffyb (13 Octobre 2017)

L’achat est peut être tout à fait ‘legal’ mais l’arnaque assurance moins. 
Ou simplement une erreur. 
Ça a retourné quoi le lien que j’avais posté ?


----------



## DidiDad (13 Octobre 2017)

Bon , je viens de rentrer de chez Apple .
Ils m’ont dit que le téléphone venait de chez Orange et que j’avais une fausse facture.
D’après la Loi de protection des consommateurs si je gère bien je peut demander à reprendre un nouveau téléphone .
Ils m’ont dit que le téléphone n’était pas black liste .


----------



## Locke (13 Octobre 2017)

DidiDad a dit:


> D’après la Loi de protection des consommateurs si je gère bien je peut demander à reprendre un nouveau téléphone .


Pas chez Orange qui va t'envoyer bouler et Apple mentionne que tu as une fausse facture !!!

C'est le problème de LBC et le sentiment de faire une bonne affaire, oui mais, pour le vendeur indélicat. Toi, tu ne peux te retourner que contre le vendeur qui bien entendu ne donnera aucune nouvelle, au final tu as une belle brique.


----------



## DidiDad (13 Octobre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Pas chez Orange qui va t'envoyer bouler et Apple mentionne que tu as une fausse facture !!!
> 
> C'est le problème de LBC et le sentiment de faire une bonne affaire, oui mais, pour le vendeur indélicat. Toi, tu ne peux te retourner que contre le vendeur qui bien entendu ne donnera aucune nouvelle, au final tu as une belle brique.



Effectivement c’est très compliqué pour moi ... je vais essayer avec Orange sinon bah je vais manger l’Iphone , haha un peut d’humour .


----------



## Membre supprimé 1130801 (13 Octobre 2017)

Tu n'as plus de trace du vendeur? Téléphone, adresse ip, ou message echangé sur le bon coin?
Ça craint sérieux ce genre de pratique!


----------



## DidiDad (13 Octobre 2017)

cab9900 a dit:


> Tu n'as plus de trace du vendeur? Téléphone, adresse ip, ou message echangé sur le bon coin?
> Ça craint sérieux ce genre de pratique!


Hélas non , j’ai plus rien .. juste une foutu fausse adresse qui était sur la facture . J’ai été bien naïf sur ce coup là ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1130801 (13 Octobre 2017)

Comme quoi il ne faut pas hésiter à demander au vendeur un document de cession avec une copie de sa pièce d'identité en plus de la facture d'origine.

Rassure toi, je me serai fait avoir comme toi.

Si ça se trouve c'est même un appareil volé. Après vu que c'est Orange qui l'a vendu, peut être qu'ils peuvent remonté jusqu'au propriétaire...


----------



## DidiDad (14 Octobre 2017)

cab9900 a dit:


> Comme quoi il ne faut pas hésiter à demander au vendeur un document de cession avec une copie de sa pièce d'identité en plus de la facture d'origine.
> 
> Rassure toi, je me serai fait avoir comme toi.
> 
> Si ça se trouve c'est même un appareil volé. Après vu que c'est Orange qui l'a vendu, peut être qu'ils peuvent remonté jusqu'au propriétaire...



On est d’accord , je vais tout faire pour dès demain.
Je vous tiendrais au courant . Merci
Dylan


----------



## Locke (14 Octobre 2017)

Moralité : ne jamais acheter du matériel sur LBC.

Les revendeurs indélicats savent très bien qu'ils ne risquent rien, puisqu'à aucun moment LBC ne vérifie quoi que ce soit !!!


----------



## BenCece (14 Octobre 2017)

Je suis ancien gendarme et je confirme quand quelqu'un vient déposer plainte pour vole, une procédure est envoyé directement à l'opérateur pour bloquer le téléphone. Orange doit avoir toutes les informations sur le propriétaire qui a déposer plainte mais il ne diront rien sur son identité. Le mieux pour toi c'est de déposer plainte car soit tu a acheté le téléphone au voleur ou soit sur la acheté au propriétaire qui a fait une fraude à l'assurance.


----------



## BenCece (14 Octobre 2017)

comment tu a eu contact avec lui ? Si c'est par téléphone même si tu as supprimé le numéro, demande à  ton opérateur une facture détaillée pour retrouver le numéro de la personne. De la tu dépose plainte et si les flics font bien leurs boulot, ils pourront faire une réquisition aux opérateurs pour trouver le propriétaire de la ligne et même localiser le téléphone de la personne. Après si tu a communiqué par sms ils pourront récupérer les sms même effacer. Mais bon attention, ça coute de l'argent et c'est pas un meurtre non plus donc c'est pas dit qu'il sont d'accord de faire ça. Mais en tout cas si ils se donne les moyens, la personne qui t'a fait ça ils peuvent la retrouver.


----------

